# My emperor scorpion



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

first off jus wanna say this guy is awesome. I was a bit iffy wether or not to get him, peeps say they arent agressive and are boring, well any movement or noise this guy gets into defense position and tried to attack. However my question is, is there anything in particular to keep him outside his lair more, would another scorp make him out more and walk around, adding "structures". "Leonidas" is out crawlin around only a few hours a day, including night..any suggestions


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That's basically how a scorpion works/operates. Not much you can do.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

Mettle said:


> That's basically how a scorpion works/operates. Not much you can do.


oke doke, i was just curious, what would adding another Emp. do?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Nothing good, most likely.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I found this and it looked cool. Thouht I'd post it here for ya...

http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-care-f...peror-scorpions


----------



## Marshall (Nov 14, 2007)

i know when i was in iraq we had a scorpian and a camel spider both same size the scorpian DESTROYED the spider in about 4 seconds was intense. also im very sure scorpians are solitary and would just kill the other


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

emperors can be kept communally. they do fine together, just keep them fed.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

leviathon13 said:


> emperors can be kept communally. they do fine together, just keep them fed.


i was just wondering if another would make him a little more active, kinda like pygos...that video link was cool, thanks!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I should add a small disclaimer to that video... I am in no way an expert on arachnid care, scorpions or others, and couldn't tell you how accurate that video is. I watched their turtle one and their cornsnake one and had some issues with both of those. So I'm sure some of the scorpion one could be off too... (My issues were... With the cornsnake one I was very surprised they fed it on the aspen bedding which it some of when eating. AND. They didn't specify non-cedar/pine for the bedding which is toxic to reptiles... With the turtle one they said to clean the tank out once a month only. And the dietary stuff wasn't very specific.) So take that video with a grain of salt.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Mettle said:


> I found this and it looked cool. Thouht I'd post it here for ya...
> 
> http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-care-f...peror-scorpions


Interesting video! Seem like a pretty chill pet.


----------

